# Spare Chuck



## Servant (Feb 8, 2007)

At present I am useing a PSI universal chuck.  I am very happy with it.  The problem is haveing to change jaws for different work.  I would like to have a spare to avoid this.  I am looking for someone who would have one for sale.  If you have one or know where I could grt one let me know.  THANKS   George[?]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 8, 2007)

[]
Every turner I know needs at least one more chuck.
[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 8, 2007)

You can NEVER have too many chucks..[]


----------

